# WDH Bar Storage



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well using the idea of the 4" or 5" PVC fence posts I finally made a mod I've wanted for a while. When I get to a campground or even at home I wanted a place out of the way to store the WD bars so they would stay clean and out of the way. The 4" PVC fencing fits perfectly. I cut a piece to fit under the tongue, near a cross bar for stability. I used pieces of 2x2 from our deck fence. Pieces under the L bar help to keep the PVC stable, while the pieces above were to take up the extra slack in the compression strap since i bought ones that were a bit to big. I'm now able to slip the bars in, grease ends first and leave just enough to grab and pull the bars out. I may take one more short piece and attach directly to the PVC to store some of the smaller pieces.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice mod.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the Mod idea. I like it and think I will use it. The pictures help, thanks.


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work Y-Guy. I have to figure out something similar as my WD bars are L-shaped. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With the L shape bars you could notch them so the short L portion could hang down below the holder or evern off to the side which would be away from teh dirt and protected by the LP shroud.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Steve,

Thanks for posting the pictures. They really show the mod well.

I hate to admit this but I was on the verge of asking how you keep the bars from falling out while your traveling.







Must be the Smirnoff I had with dinner.

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I know what I'll be doing this weekend! Great pictures too!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Mod,

I am off the the PVC store as soon as I get off this computer.

Tom


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Y-Guy

Great mod. I love it. Project ETA this sat.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Steve,

At the risk of asking a stupid question.....

In your first picture above I recognize the E-qualizer brackets but what is the large black bar bracketed to the side of the tongue? Do you have an additional sway control device?

As long as I'm inquiring, what's the device on the battery terminals? Was that factory or did you add it?

Never can learn enough about this stuff!

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg, that front bracket is for the Power Mover that I use to get the camper back into the storage area.









As for your second question, I'm not 100% sure what you mean. Do you mean the white part on top of the battery? If so, that's the way the Interstate Batteries come, its a quick removal for checking the battery water level. In these photos I hadn't installed the battery disconnect switch.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh yeah, you know I forgot about you having the worlds smallest TV. (Not including the Avalanche of course!)

You're also correct about my question on the battery. I haven't bought batteries for quite some time and the Interstate batteries I have purchased didn't have that white piece on them.

Thanks for the clarification,

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Well I just finsihed a couple of mods this weekend. 1st being the WD bar storage and 2nd being the rear slide storge.

1- WD Bar Storage

I liked Y-Guy's idea and just modified it to suit my style of bars. Basically I just used 3 feet of 2"abs pipe and 3 stainless steel gear clamps. I mounted the pipe on either side of the propane tanks and let the L shape bar hang down. (I did not cut the pipe for the L part.)



















Works extremely well and was very simple. I choose black to blend it in with the frame of the TT.

2 - Rear Slide Storage

I mounted 2, 4" PVC pipe under the left side of the TT. I would have mount one on either side, however; the 28RSS has the rear steps that prevent you from sliding the pipe under the TT. To shorten the pipe, I decided to remove the bolt that connects the rail from the post and replace it with a quick release locking pin. I used stainless strapping to secure it to the under side of the TT. I mounted each pipe separately and then hung an extra strap for safety. I also glued the pipes together after installation. I did not want this to let go while on the highway. It is so secure that it does not even rattle and the rear supports slide in without any effort.




























I took the pictures lying on the ground... while standing the rear bumper covers the end and from the side it is not noticable until you bend down. I initially had both pipes parallel; however this requires a spacer and was more noticable while standing. I decided to follow the angle of the support bracket to keep things nice and tight.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor,

Both mods look good. Have you towed the trailer since applying the mods? I would be concerned with the reduction in ground clearance at the rear with the 4" PVC.

How long did you make the 2" pipe under the tongue?

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor I was thinking of mounting the PVC in the same place as you did, where did you hook your straps to? Did you run them up over the frame? As Tim suggested I'm a bit worried about ground clearance, once I pull the trailer out I'm going to see how it does with our driveway before I mount anything under the camper. I was hoping to take a 5" square PVC and put in on top of the bumper, but the plug interferes with it, and I'd have to mount the license plate to the PVC or the bumper.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Towed it today (including going over railway tracks) without any issues. The pipe is actually not the lowest part of the TT. The pipe is higher and mounted above the stabalizer jacks. When looking from underneath the TT has side support shaped like a triangle. I mounted the pipe to these brackets. This way most of the pipe is higher than the main support rail.

The ABS pipe up front was about 3' long and the PVC pipe in the rear are just over 5' long. You have to go to 9' if you do not wish to use a quick release pin or go to a larger size pipe. A 9' section will only fit up front so that is why I went the way that I did. I wanted not to reduce ground clearance and mount the pipes in the rear.

I will take more pics, just let me know what you exactly wish to see.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Just took a pic to show height of rear storage pipes










The pipes are above the rear stabilizer so ground clearance is not an issue.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor said:


> When looking from underneath the TT has side support shaped like a triangle. I mounted the pipe to these brackets.


My question would be, how did you attach them? Did you drill into the support backets or loop over them? Thanks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I did both. I used stainless steel self drilling screws and I loop the safety strap in case anything broke. I then paint everything again to ensure no rust. You have to be careful not to tear the liner when looping.

I got the screw idea from Outback. That is what they use to construct the trailer. From underneath you can see them.

Thor


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Thor in your photo what is the black tube that runs on a 45 angle off the back bumper. My 2005 28rs-s as nothing like that for supporting the rear slide.

Snowman


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Snowman

The tube that runs at a 45 is the catch for the rear slide support. There is a rail that allows the rear slide to roll and a tube that goes at a 45 into the black tube. There is picture with the quick release locking pin that shows the top part of the tube.

How does your TT support the rear slide. Do you have any pics? I smell another mod.









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Any idea how to upload more than 6pics. The error I got back was no more memory. Do I need to create another album or contact Vern for some more room?

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor I'm not sure to be honest I've posted most of my pics on my own site, you might email Vern and ask him directly.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been able to upload 17 photos to the gallery (as of last night) so its defiantly a size issue not a quantity issue. Thor, if you need help downsizing them I would be happy to help out. You can email photos or we can setup to transfer in Yahoo too, then I can resize and send them back.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul

I don't travel with my bars in the abs pipe. I only store them in the pipes while camping.

As for grease, I was never told to grease them. I return to the dealer regarding some outlets and asked their expert. I was told not to grease them. He said I should use a light oil on the hitch end. He explained to turn the hitch upside down and lightly coat the inside with fine oil. This way the spring retention will also be lubricated.

As for wiping them, I have just used a dry rag. My ends are not a machined surface and are painted. I took a close look at them today and them seem the same as when I purchased them. I have approx. 30hrs of towing on these bars.

I am using a Husky WD bars and sway control. My next step is contact Husky and find out what them recommend. The booklet that came with the trailering package states nothing about lubrication.

I will let you know what Husky tells me. I am off this weekend for another camping experience.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul

I am not sure what abs pipe stands for but it is the thick wall plastic black pipe you can purchase in any hardware store. It is use for drains in the construction industry. It is cut using a saw and simply glued together using a 2 step process. Clean then glue. This needs to be done quickly because it sets up in less than 30sec.

Thor


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Schantz
abs=Acrylotitrile Butadiene Styrene
Wood


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just remember...
Too much beer and Krispy Kremes makes those 'abs' disappear!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I know what you mean Paul. My wife says, "It's an obsession". I guess, I agree.

Tom


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I think I saw something in Webster's

"Modoholic"









Cure - $$$$$

Thor


----------

